# Peace



## Hyperpolyglot

Hi,
What is the pure Korean word for peace that is not Chinese based of 평화?


----------



## boomluck

I am sorry to say this, but there is no pure Korean word for 평화.
However, someone tried to make one using the basic meanings of some pure Korean words. You may find the information here.

In the link above, he is using the word 다스리다(to rule or govern things or people in a peaceful way). Making it a noun form 다슮[다슴], he gave the word similar meaning of 평화.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

so I just wonder if the Chinese civilization never existed and thus the Korean language has no borrowing or influence from China, there isn't a word for peace?


----------



## boomluck

Hyperpolyglot said:


> so I just wonder if the Chinese civilization never existed and thus the Korean language has no borrowing or influence from China, there isn't a word for peace?



Uhm, that is more like historical thing which I am not good at. 

As far as I know, Chinese civilization had advanced before Korean’s. It’s only been about 650 years for 한글 to be invented and released. Doing little bit of research, I found that 한글 was first introduced in 1443. But 한글 itself would not be the main language because it was new and didin’t have many words at that time. I think it was merely about pronunciation and letter system. So, Koreans borrowed Chinese character because it had meanings, but with the lettering and pronunciating system of 한글. Therefore, 평화 became the word meaning ‘peace’ in Korean. 

To put it shortly, China had influenced (still influencing or maybe interacting) Korea, and that is why we have many chinese based words that do not have equivalents in pure Korean. And in this case, there is no pure Korean word for 평화.

I hope this was what you were looking for.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

yes thanks for the detailed information


----------



## Curiosity777

'너누룩하다',  '고자누룩하다', '구순하다' 이 세가지 단어가 순우리말로써 '평화'라는 단어를 대체 할 수 있으나, 저런 단어를 쓰거나 아는 사람은 없으므로 쓸 일은 없을 겁니다.


----------

